# Demons Pre-Orders Up



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

And the surprise from my side is that there is not one, but 4 limited ed codexes - one for each of the four gods...

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCatsLarge.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k

So is there anyone out there mad enough to drop £220 on 4 copies of the same book? 

EDIT: Also, one-click bundles available if you want to bulk buy demons of a particular god. I'm guessing there's probably no savings as with most of the last few releases:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/armySubUnitCats.jsp?catId=cat440161a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Heh, exact same time as me. I'll delete mine. (edit: need a mod to delete it, then)

I got a Tzeentch book, but that's all for me.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Looking at the minis pics, the plague flies come with an option to not have the wierd trunk thing that's in the WD pics and on the box cover. Look much much better without it imo...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Rather excesive to have 4 limited editions when, if you read, the only difference between them is the dust cover.... 

That aside, nice to see that the models look a hell of alot better then the WD preview pics we saw of them.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

They're probably in print runs of 500 each or something. I notice that this time, they aren't actually saying how many copies they've made (1000 for CSM that sold out in hours, 2000 for DA... that still haven't sold out).


----------



## redemptionlife (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone else notice DP are no longer heavy support but HQs??

Only heavy support by the looks of it are new chariots and soul grinder, so absolutely nothing for nurgle... booooooooo


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Changeling is in HQ too...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not exited about these pre-orders at all, but then again I buy units based on how they work together, and how effective they are. Now when the book hits shelves I will be on it in seconds.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The blood god demands you buy his limited edition codex :angry:. 

I like the 4 dust cover options because variety is always nice. In particular, the khorne herald tickles my fancy but the other models are a bit.....meh.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Hm... Plague Drones without the riders would be pretty cool (as long as you don't use the trunked heads). Then some Plague Toads from Nurgle to use as Beasts of Nurgle and then...

No, xeno, no! Finish your Night Lords!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

It seems there are very few models with this launch. I suppose they could be recycling most of the older kits but I sense a wave release for this codex. Very interested in seeing the book. Not that I can/should get another army.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Pre-ordered me the Nurgle collector's ed of the 'dex, and will be picking up a Herald of Nurgle and at least one box of Flies. This might even prod me into actually finishing painting that grey-and-yellow PB squad I started...


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I see that Chaos Daemons now have Psychic Power cards. 
They didn't have any psykers before so as Grey Knight Player I find this most interesting.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be honest I was expecting some new greater deamons

The Heralds are all ok, the slaanesh one is probably the best but theres a virtually identical one available in the chariot kit so meh 

I like the tzeentch chariot a lot, but the screamers seem really low to the ground, the flys are better than expected but the khorne cannon is a bit disappointing


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

We heard alot of people adamantly state that there would be two greater daemons in this release. Honestly, does GW not see how ugly they are by today's standards. I really wish they would just get on with the resculpts, or I'm going to be making a thirster out of a giant.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Sometimes I think I'm the only one who actually _likes_ the current Great Unclean One model...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm leaning more towards including deamons in my CSM plans now. :crazy:
Papa is calling to me...... uke:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

redemptionlife said:


> Only heavy support by the looks of it are new chariots and soul grinder, so absolutely nothing for nurgle... booooooooo


Nurgle only has, y'know, fly cavalry instead of chariots.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Sometimes I think I'm the only one who actually _likes_ the current Great Unclean One model...


Probably... but then its my opinion that all Nurgle models look like crap. Which I suppose is weirdly fitting. lol.

That said though, the new Flies are one of the few Nurgle models I've actually liked and think are awesome.

Well, so long as you don't put that stupid trunk head on them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Chosen of Malal said:


> We heard alot of people adamantly state that there would be two greater daemons in this release. Honestly, does GW not see how ugly they are by today's standards. I really wish they would just get on with the resculpts, or I'm going to be making a thirster out of a giant.


The models exist for these things so there isn't a rush to get them out right this second. I expect them in a wave release later.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Zion said:


> The models exist for these things so there isn't a rush to get them out right this second. I expect them in a wave release later.


What was the last army to get a second wave of releases? I can't remember, I think it was Dark Eldar and that was a complete reworking of the army, from what I've seen so far it looks like second waves could be a thing of the past. Of course I could be wrong, the next wave of CSM could be just around the corner, I want a new Abaddon, Chosen, a Hellbrute with some weapon options and cultists with a touch of variation.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I want plastic plague marines, damn it!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Chosen of Malal said:


> We heard alot of people adamantly state that there would be two greater daemons in this release. Honestly, does GW not see how ugly they are by today's standards. I really wish they would just get on with the resculpts, or I'm going to be making a thirster out of a giant.


But if they delay the release of the new daemon prince models they can sell out on the shitty failcast daemons they had made.

Also there are hundreds of alternative models out there that look allot better than GWs models. I have the Pleasure and Plague demons from Ultraforge and they look great. I only play Slaanesh and Nurgle.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> But if they delay the release of the new daemon prince models they can sell out on the shitty failcast daemons they had made.


What new Daemon Prince models?

So I just noticed something earlier: Plague Bearers seem to have lost the ability to have Feel no Pain standard. They can get it with a Herald with a Loci, but from the Battle Report it seems they don't have it innately.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Zion said:


> What new Daemon Prince models?


Perhaps "New Greater Daemons" would have been a more accurate description.

There is said to be a new plastic kit for every god that makes a Greater Daemon or a a named character. It is said to be released soon after initial wave or around August as GW has some sort of track record with releasing daemons in August.

All this was said by someone over at Naftka I believe.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't WANT Ultraforge models, I WANT GW to actually update models that need to be updated. I want models that don't look like they're from another company, that actually fit with the other models I own. I so very dislike the fact that they never update what truly needs to be updated. How old are the Warp Spider models?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Perhaps "New Greater Daemons" would have been a more accurate description.
> 
> There is said to be a new plastic kit for every god that makes a Greater Daemon or a a named character. It is said to be released soon after initial wave or around August as GW has some sort of track record with releasing daemons in August.
> 
> All this was said by someone over at Naftka I believe.


I caught those rumours, but when you said "Daemon Prince" I was surprised and a little confused.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> What was the last army to get a second wave of releases? I can't remember, I think it was Dark Eldar and that was a complete reworking of the army, from what I've seen so far it looks like second waves could be a thing of the past. Of course I could be wrong, the next wave of CSM could be just around the corner, I want a new Abaddon, Chosen, a Hellbrute with some weapon options and cultists with a touch of variation.


Necrons had waves. And they have the entire model line available. Dark Eldar are still missing characters and the bomber. Chaos Marines need a little more and Dark Angels need a couple characters. But I just got the feeling that Daemons have an undersized re-launch. That's why I think they'll have waves.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> There is said to be a new plastic kit for every god that makes a Greater Daemon or a a named character.


There *IS* a new great unclean one at the very least floating about somewhere


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> There *IS* a new Great Unclean One at the very least floating about somewhere...


 Where are you getting that from?



Archon Dan said:


> Chaos Marines need a little more...


 Have to admit, I'm fairly convinced the Mutilators being basically an add-on set of new arms for some minimally-altered Obliterator bodies means we'll be getting a multi-part plastic box at some point which can be made up as either Obliterators or Mutilators.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Pretty sure if there was a new GUO, Svart would have seen it and stolen one... Even if he's not allowed to talk about it.... lol


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Pretty sure if there was a new GUO, Svart would have seen it and stolen one... Even if he's not allowed to talk about it.... lol


[insert picture of Svart hunting a rogue Great Unclean One across the 1n73rw3b5]
:shok:
:laugh:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I have not seen much here that excites me, although the khorne chariot could be converted into an outstanding motorbike for a demon prince though. Gives a whole new meaning to hells angels. I eagerly await the dex though.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well the one click bundle option does not give any discounts, as well as GW has shown once again that it misses the spot, how? Well we ge a Herald of Nurgle as a multi-part plastic kit for $25.00AuD but then we get Herald of Khorne and Slaanesh in Finecast (which debunks that GW will convert to all plastic) and charge $39.00AuD that's an extra $14.00AuD for the privilliage. No GW is making to much money on Finecast to ever get rid of it.


Anyway, i'll convert a Bloodthirster to a Herald of Khorne, and i have already converted a Deamonette to a Herald of Slaanesh.

However, after my nerd rage, i hafta say that those new models look damn hot, but i ain't gonna pay $91.00AuD for those Plague Drones.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> I have not seen much here that excites me, although the khorne chariot could be converted into an outstanding motorbike for a demon prince though. Gives a whole new meaning to hells angels. I eagerly await the dex though.


You little bugger, you had to mention that, now i hafta do it, a full Khorne Bike Squad AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH:suicide:


----------



## Xaric (Feb 14, 2013)

redemptionlife said:


> Anyone else notice DP are no longer heavy support but HQs??
> 
> Only heavy support by the looks of it are new chariots and soul grinder, so absolutely nothing for nurgle... booooooooo


 
from what people say the soul grinder can be changed to suit each god by that im guessing the mark that was put on the daemon prince might apply to the soul grinder now?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> You little bugger, you had to mention that, now i hafta do it, a full Khorne Bike Squad AAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH:suicide:


Model him up to look like ghostrider, with wings.


----------



## Chosen of Malal (Nov 5, 2012)

I never thought a prince should be heavy support.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I liked the ability to field some serious mc's in decent numbers with the old dex, I used to use a bloodthirster, great unclean one, tzeentch dp, 2x slaneesh dp at 2000 points. It could prove to be a challenge to my opponent. I will miss that, and wont be able to use all the models any more.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yup. I just played a last hurrah to Daemons MCzilla last night. I had a Bloodthirster, GUO, 2 winged princes, a wingless prince, a winged allied CSM prince and a Heldrake at 1750 points. My Troops were 3 squads of plaguebearers and on tiny squads of cultists, sure, but wasn't it glorious to have a flyer, 4 FMCs and 2 MCs on the board.

Alas, no more.

I kind of agree Princes shouldn't have been HS to start out with, but Soul Grinders alone would have made an awfully naked HS section in the original C codex.

What I'm really afraid of, now that Daemons have more than just the Soul Grinder as a vehicle, that the Soul Grinder's AV13 is going to be downgraded to AV12, and still get a price hike; I'm afraid this codex is going to turn them into Defilers by another name. The rumor that they get Skyfire is promising, definitely, but at BS3, I sure hope they get a multi-shot high strength option for the Mawcannon.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Xaric said:


> from what people say the soul grinder can be changed to suit each god by that im guessing the mark that was put on the daemon prince might apply to the soul grinder now?


Well the batrep in WD says 'Soul Grinder of Tzeentch' in the Daemons army list, which would certainly seem to imply that. It also says they have Skyfire now, which is very nice...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I want plastic plague marines, damn it!


-Plastic Cult Marines (resculpts for zerkers)
-Plastic Helbrute kit
-Plastic Oblits/Mutilators
-bigger cultists box
-new SC sculpts
-plastic power-armoured lord and sorcerer.
-plastic greater daemons/named characters

all of these things would be very nice.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> -Plastic Cult Marines (resculpts for zerkers)
> -Plastic Helbrute kit
> -Plastic Oblits/Mutilators
> -bigger cultists box
> ...


*drools.....*


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> *drools.....*


JUST so I'm absolutely sure you know, those weren't rumours (well some of them might be, but I didn't mean to present them ALL as such); that was just what I'd like to see in the next couple years.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> JUST so I'm absolutely sure you know, those weren't rumours (well some of them might be, but I didn't mean to present them ALL as such); that was just what I'd like to see in the next couple years.


Duly noted, although the thought of those toys is pretty drool-worthy


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Duly noted, although the thought of those toys is pretty drool-worthy


The best part is that Plastic Greater Daemons have actually been one of the rumours floating around lately. I can only hope that it's true and we see them in the second wave.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

shaantitus said:


> Model him up to look like ghostrider, with wings.


I now have an absurd image of a daemon prince on a bike with purple rain playing in the background


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> The best part is that Plastic Greater Daemons have actually been one of the rumours floating around lately. I can only hope that it's true and we see them in the second wave.


And that's an upgrade from drooling to a potential nerdgasm! 



Bindi Baji said:


> I now have an absurd image of a daemon prince on a bike with purple rain playing in the background


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont mean to burst bubbles but even from 3rd edition 40k there were rumours of plastic greater daemons. And we eventually got... Resculpted heads... So please excuse me if I dont hold my breath for this rumour.

Would be very nice though.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Plastic Greater Daemons, i seriously doubt it, GW is making hand over fist in profit over those.

My gut feeling on Finecast

GW is still producing figures in Finecast, Finecast is no stopgap, it is here to stay, and continue to pay a premium for the stuff.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> -Plastic Cult Marines (resculpts for zerkers)
> -Plastic Helbrute kit
> -Plastic Oblits/Mutilators
> -bigger cultists box
> ...


They would be exceptional.

This is what i believe will happen, if Assault on Black Reach is a guide.

GW is making more than its fare share of profit on the.....

-Iron Warriors Finecast Upgrade kit to convert to plastic.

-Same for Noise Marines, T-Sons and Havocs. Also there has been rumours that Berzerkers will get a resculpt, i have heard about this rumour for years.
-As far as i know that the Dark Vengeance Helbrute will be the only Helbrute, if you want to upgrade it to other weapon options then you will need to convert it.
-There have been rumours of plastic oblits for years, not going to happen for a while, they will remain Finecast.
-Chaos Cultists will only be available in the Dark Vengeance box set and the 5 cultist mini box set.
-As for plastic Greater Deamons/Characters, such as Typhus, Abaddon, forget it, they'll remain Finecast.
-Plastic Power Armoured Lords and Sorcerers, now i can see them coming out in plastic.

However i would love to be proven wrong on all this, but i believe it when i see it.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I do wish people would stop moaning about GW making a profit, what the hell else are they supposed to do? 

They are a business, they sell things and we buy those things, as a result of this buying and selling they make money which they invest back into their company or pay to shareholders who then spend that money on stuff or put it into a bank account or burn it. 

Even if the miniatures were made out of supercheaptanium they would still cost what they cost, GW do not sell you a piece of plastic or resin, if they did they would cost less than a penny each, they sell you a part of a of a premium product that they charge a premium price for. 

Why do people have such a problem understanding this?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Why do people have such a problem understanding this?


Maybe we should just simplify it a bit?

No profit: No GW


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Even if the miniatures were made out of supercheaptanium they would still cost what they cost, GW do not sell you a piece of plastic or resin, if they did they would cost less than a penny each, they sell you a part of a of a premium product that they charge a premium price for.


I get that they need to make a profit and sell a premium product sure, I just hate the kits they have that seem designed to charge me extra for things I have literally no use for. Like the Thousand Son sorcerers jacking the upgrade kit price, makes sense the first time, not so much 4 kits later. The DA all-in-one are like that as well, unless you mix them you end up with lots of extras (and still do even if you do mix them with other kits).

I guess there is ebay but those types of extras hardly seem like they'd be in demand :laugh:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

The thing is when it comes to kit options GW are damned if they do and damned if they don't. People complain if there are no real options in kits for alternate builds so Gw add in a load of extra stuff to kits and people moan that there's too much stuff and they won't use most of it. 

Personally I really like kits with tons of options, everything goes in my bits box and when I'm bored I have a dig through and see what I can build. For straight up gamers this might not be much of a bonus but I enjoy modelling and painting so its ideal for me.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

normtheunsavoury said:


> The thing is when it comes to kit options GW are damned if they do and damned if they don't. People complain if there are no real options in kits for alternate builds so Gw add in a load of extra stuff to kits and people moan that there's too much stuff and they won't use most of it.
> 
> Personally I really like kits with tons of options, everything goes in my bits box and when I'm bored I have a dig through and see what I can build. For straight up gamers this might not be much of a bonus but I enjoy modelling and painting so its ideal for me.


:shok: People complain about there being too much options in kits? Are they thinking that if there was less options it would be cheaper.... I highly doubt it - the reboxing of the Cadian Shock troops being an example. Put less in the box and it costs more than the old one. Now I love a good bitch at GW as much as the next person but that particular brand of bitching is just plain dense.

Personally I love the amount of options that come in the kits these days. Makes my bitz box very very happy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> :shok: People complain about there being too much options in kits? Are they thinking that if there was less options it would be cheaper.... I highly doubt it - the reboxing of the Cadian Shock troops being an example. Put less in the box and it costs more than the old one. Now I love a good bitch at GW as much as the next person but that particular brand of bitching is just plain dense.
> 
> Personally I love the amount of options that come in the kits these days. Makes my bitz box very very happy.


I'm still on my first "Space Wolves Pack". To be fair I only 'sprinkle' those parts in amongst regular SM bits, but I've got tons of leftovers. Makes me a happy bunny.
Logaan gave me a second pack he doesn't need, and I have some 4ed leftovers so I'll not be buying more SW bits for a looong time.
More pennies for vanilla stuff :so_happy:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> :shok: People complain about there being too much options in kits? Are they thinking that if there was less options it would be cheaper....


Thing is as I have proven time and again to the point of distraction is that miniature for miniature GW mini's are the SAME PRICE as just about anything else out there, with the exception of Mantic who are simply trying to get market share by being a cheap alternative to the main stream product. Infinity, Privateer Press etc are pretty much the same cost.

Big difference with Inf and PP is that they are not customisable in any way so in actual fact you are getting far greater value for money from a GW kit.

The Warhammer Black Knight/Hexwraith kit is the prime example. I can build 5 Hexies with the kit and then only have to buy 5 horses (which you can get easily) and I can build 5 Black knights. 10 miniatures for the price of about 7.


----------

